
We’re Getting Ripped Off on Health Insurance - smacktoward
https://slate.com/business/2019/09/health-insurance-us-kaiser-study.html
======
planetzero
If we are going to pay just as much with socialized care through taxes, with
less options. Why do we want to switch instead of making changes to the
current system?

I think a better option would be to slowly get rid of the insurance companies,
since they are a middleman creating bloat and drastically increasing the costs
of everything.

The true costs of medical procedures and care would then be charged (and as a
result, go down).

The free market would further reduce the cost of surgeries that are common
(like Lasik and many plastic surgeries that have reduced in cost over the last
decade due to the free market/competition) through competition.

There would still be surgeries that are needed and expensive because there
just aren't enough doctors that perform them or the free market hasn't been
able to reduce the cost. This would be where insurance comes in and would
cover certain surgeries and procedures.

I don't know anything that the government runs well and I certainly don't want
them in charge of my healthcare. Socialized care is great for checkups, when
you aren't that sick, and are young.

It falls apart when you get old, need specific surgeries/procedures, and are
denied by the government because it's not necessary.

I have elderly relatives that live in Canada and use the Canadian system for
all checkups, but come over the border for major surgeries because the wait
time is just too long.

I lived overseas in Europe and Asia (all with socialized healthcare) and saw
many sub-standard hospitals compared to the US.

~~~
around_here
Their surgeries must be triaged down to “basically not important” if they have
to wait so long. Urgent work gets done.

